# G scale Firehouse



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone seen a nice mid century looking American firehouse out there recently? Been on the hunt for a while now. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Scale Models do a nice one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Rod. I've seen it. A little modern and maybe a little too big but nice, yes.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Piko did an older firehouse as part of their entry level building line, haven't seen one for a while though, but they are out there, have to keep an eye out on Ebay










Its the one on the far left, could be reworked.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

That firehouse looks like the schoolhouse, except for the doors to the fire apparatus bay. SOooooooo, one could probably use a schoolhouse and cut a new opening for the fire apparatus, then cobble up some doors.










The photo above shows their schoolhouse.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree. Was thinking a modified Piko Dave's Barber Shop -- two outward facing doors replacing the lower storefront -- would look like a engine company building. Just lack the skills to pull that off. Shame because there are some nice period (30s/40s) 1/24 fire trucks for sale.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We all started that way. My first attempt at a kit bash was to take a saw to one of the original LGB moguls (red and green wood burner). I turned it into a black coal burner. Had I failed I'd have been out much more than you would be with a building.

It takes a little time to make that first cut, but if you think it through and go one step at a time you'll be fine.

The bottom line with kit bashing is that the final product is unique and it will be something to be proud of. 


Chuck

No more kerosene lamp, diamond stack, fluted domes and wood load in the tender, the old style pilot also went.


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Chuck. But, when I mean no talent, I really mean no talent. Only way for me is to find people who do! Plus no time. Three kids under 5. But they love the trains.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Now I see what Dave had in all those Christmas packages. 
Maybe I should start being nice (r) and see what gets left under the tree for me!! 
Cheers.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Not the easiest to find, but I used Pola Red Horse Saloon. I cut out the bottom section and added styrene doors.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I used one of those little Piko buildings as the basis for my kitbashed firehouse. The hose drying tower was built out of styrene over a wood core.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Garden Railways magazine has free plans of a 1:29 scale firehouse, if you are a subscriber. 
Greg R.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Now I see what Dave had in all those Christmas packages."

Harvey;

Sorry to disappoint you, but the packages actually had toolboxes and Black & Decker cordless combo drills for both my daughters. (They still have to fix or assemble stuff at their homes.)










I gave each of them a basic hand tool kit when they went off to college. (Guess who all the other girls in the dorm came to when they needed to fix or assemble something.)

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dave,
A great gift idea and useful too. My daughter received four new tires and a brake job on the old Mustang she bought to get her to University.
Getting back on track here, these are some great kit bashing ideas for a fire hall. Last year I picked up half a dozen Piko buildings which had been previously built, used, then demolished. I'm looking at ways to combine them to make a streetscape scene. While I don't have a fire hall the examples posted here certainly provide food for thought in changing and combining some of the buildings I have.
I should add that I think the fire halls look really good.
Good job guys and thanks for sharing them.
Cheers.


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks all. I think I found a solution in taking a Colorado Model Structure firehouse and painting the doors and trims and "weathering" the brick. If I could only figure out how to post photos here I would show before and after photos of what I am hoping to do. 

NOW I ONLY NEED TO FIND SOMEONE WHO CAN DO IT FOR ME! NO TALENT OR TIME TO DO IT MYSELF


----------

